# Inter - Liverpool. 16 febbraio ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.

A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21

In diretta su Prime Video.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Se l'Inter entra in campo come ha fatto nel primo tempo di Napoli, dovrò munirmi di un pallottoliere.


----------



## Walker (13 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter entra in campo come ha fatto nel primo tempo di Napoli, dovrò munirmi di un pallottoliere.


Speriamo che serva sia per i gol subiti, sia per gli infortuni da stagione finita...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Forza I**er


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.



Spero in un massacro delle m...


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Febbraio 2022)

Spero che la qualificazione rimanga aperta dopo questa partita. Questi devono sfiancarsi, cyborg maledetti.


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.


0-5


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.


l'ideale sarebbe Liverpool che ruba un 1-0 ed al ritorno gli da una asfaltata clamorosa


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.


Forza Skriniar, forza Brozovic, daje Lautaro...siete delle montagne, uomini di granito. Molto molto sportivamente, tiferò per gli infortuni. Del risultato non mi interessa...anzi, se passano, hanno due ulteriori partite da giocare, sicuramente complicate. Tanto Dzeko dovrebbe reggere tutti questi impegni, é giovane, in forma..


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.


vince l'inter. Oltretutto il liverpool sta giocando oggi e considerando che partirà martedi per venire a milano ha 2 giorni in meno del inter per preparare la partita


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Salahdino facci godere!


----------



## Gamma (13 Febbraio 2022)

Li vedo davvero male i cugini.
Il Liverpool arriva nel momento peggiore per loro... speriamo in una bella mazzata che ridimensioni un po' il loro ego.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Un bel 7-0 per il Liverpool


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ho brutte sensazioni


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna agli ottavi di Champions dopo tanti anni. Davanti la favorita se non tra le favorite per la vittoria finale, il Liverpool che ha triturato il girone del Milan con 6 vittorie su 6.
> 
> A San siro l'andata mercoledì 16 febbraio alle ore 21
> 
> In diretta su Prime Video.



Veramente dura.

Per mia mentalità chi ci batte in finale di CL ha il mio odio profondo per default. Certo che ci sono anche di mezzo i pezzenti nerazzurri.

L'ideale sarebbe che i maledetti passassero il turno in maniera sanguinosa, falcidiati dalla battaglia, e poi nei quarti venissero asfaltati, così disperdono energie per il campionato.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Veramente dura.
> 
> Per mia mentalità chi ci batte in finale di CL ha il mio odio profondo per default. Certo che ci sono anche di mezzo i pezzenti nerazzurri.
> 
> L'ideale sarebbe che i maledetti passassero il turno in maniera sanguinosa, falcidiati dalla battaglia, e poi nei quarti venissero asfaltati, così disperdono energie per il campionato.


Non devono prendere altri soldi dalla Champions,coi conti che si ritrovano in teoria dovrebbero fare altre cessioni importanti in estate.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non devono prendere altri soldi dalla Champions,coi conti che si ritrovano in teoria dovrebbero fare altre cessioni importanti in estate.



Sì, lo so. Questione di opinioni sui mali minori.

Fosse solo per loro allora li vorrei vedere fuori immediatamente, ma il Liverpool si avvicina pericolosamente a noi come successi in CL, a me provoca sempre un gran fastidio questa cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2022)

Indovinate chi ha miracolosamente recuperato


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Mi godrò gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi ha miracolosamente recuperato


Sono incostituzionali.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi ha miracolosamente recuperato


Certo che ha proprio una faccia da pesce lesso.
Tra lui e calha è una bella lotta a chi orienta meglio le orecchie paraboliche.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi ha miracolosamente recuperato




Sono stra felice che abbia recuperato, e non sto scherzando. Così contro avversari seri, il mondo intero capirà che questo è una sega clamorosa. 
Io non capisco come facciano a parlare bene di questo menomato, che è la brutta copia di Bonucci e già Bonucci è sempre stato scarso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2022)

per me volano fuori al 90%, non mi sembrano al top fisicamente come un paio di mesi fa. Spero solo che il Liverpool non la chiuda all'andata, devono correre come pazzi per 180 minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Indovinate chi ha miracolosamente recuperato



Come previsto.


----------



## Pungiglione (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per me volano fuori al 90%, non mi sembrano al top fisicamente come un paio di mesi fa. Spero solo che il Liverpool non la chiuda all'andata, devono correre come pazzi per 180 minuti.


Tanto dovranno correre lo stesso se non vogliono la doppia cifra di gol subiti nel complessivo  

Io spero in una bella umiliazione tipo 4 pere o più


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Veramente dura.
> 
> Per mia mentalità chi ci batte in finale di CL ha il mio odio profondo per default. Certo che ci sono anche di mezzo i pezzenti nerazzurri.
> 
> L'ideale sarebbe che i maledetti passassero il turno in maniera sanguinosa, falcidiati dalla battaglia, e poi nei quarti venissero asfaltati, così disperdono energie per il campionato.



lo scudetto lo stanno già cucendo sulle maglie della prossima stagione


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

Il Liverpool non deve chiuderla all'andata, il discorso deve rimanere aperto,il ritorno deve occupare ancora i loro pensieri.


----------



## Solo (14 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool non deve chiuderla all'andata, il discorso deve rimanere aperto,il ritorno deve occupare ancora i loro pensieri.


Esatto. Speriamo in una vittoria di misura del Liverpool, o anche in un pareggio. E poi goleada al ritorno.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Daje Salahdino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Amazon trasmette in 4k HDR, apperò.


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2022)

loro non sono noi in europa.
non ho nessun dubbio. c'è solo da capire se saranno già fuori alla fine dell'andata......o al ritorno


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Liverpool.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora ad inginocchiarsi questi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Bastoni non era infortunato?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2022)

Il campo sta già tornando a fare schifo e lo hanno sistemato 2 settimane fa.. non si può giocare avere due squadre che giocano ogni 3 giorni nello stesso campo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Piccinini inzia ad urlare


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non hanno fatto neanche la coreografia o sbaglio? Come si fa....


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2022)

Insomma, non si è rotto nessuno qui ancora?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa Calha


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

SPIAZE per la traversa


----------



## Solo (16 Febbraio 2022)

Traversa del Turco? Spiaze.


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2022)

La sensazione è che i Reds l'abbiano presa un po' sottogamba fin'ora


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Da noi il turco queste cose non le faceva


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

Si, si. I legni erano il suo forte.
Anche voi vedete spesso sgranato?


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2022)

RAGAZZI PROBLEMONE URGENTE

Qualunque cosa su prime video mi funziona, tutto tranne Inter Liverpool

Mi esce "si è verificato un problema, riprova più tardi"

Tv samsung del 2021.

Provato in salotto, li funziona.

Sto impazzendo, cosa può essere?

Stessa wifi


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

Il Liverpool può sbloccarla solo accelerando come sanno fare, una volta messa dentro una possono tempestare l'Inter col ritmo. Al tempo stesso visto come gioca l'Inter può reggere il primo tempo senza prendere gol, sarà sul lungo la chiave di volta perché gli inglesi corrono 90 minuti, dopo un'ora l'Inter abbassa i ritmi spaventosamente.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> RAGAZZI PROBLEMONE URGENTE
> 
> Qualunque cosa su prime video mi funziona, tutto tranne Inter Liverpool
> 
> ...


Prova a disinstallare app...la rimetti e vedi...svuota cache alla TV non esiste


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

scrigno, in europa come in italia, può fare sempre ciò che vuole restando sempre impunito


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Da noi il turco queste cose non le faceva



Si sarà caricato per i 100 euro in più.


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2022)

l'Inter sta giocando molto bene però per loro è durissima. Pensavo peggio


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

ma perché questi del liverpool devono entrare in porta con la palla? mah


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

Leziosi quelli del Liverpool.
Si ostacolano fra loro con quella densità


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Questa l'inter la vince


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque in champions è dannatamente importante avere gente tecnica, questi ti pressano nella tua area, non c è spazio per far giocare mediani senza qualità secondo me. Già due difensori senza piedi eccelsi sono tanti da gestire se ti vengono a prendere alti, ne terrei conto anche nei nostri prossimi obiettivi…. 
serve gente a cui la palla nei piedi non scotta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

Jota troppo lezioso, comunque se pensano di fare i fighi questi inglesi ne escono male


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Una cosa che mi piace molto del inter è che sui calci d'angolo per l'avversario loro lasciano 2 giocatori a centrocampo per sfrattare i contropiedi e ciò obbliga gli avversari a tenere dietro 3 giocatori.. se vi ricordate lo facevamo anche noi con montella, non capisco perchè non lo facciamo ora lasciando su brahim e leao o saele invece di schiacciarci in 11 in area


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Skriniar rotto, forse...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Skriniar rotto, forse...



Tra 15 minuti resuscita.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Skriniar rotto, forse...



Macchè, quello è sempre intero figurati. E' De Vrij che ha problemi di vista dopo una botta.


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gioco dell'Inter = ripartenze. Palla lunga dalla difesa e speriamo in qualcuno


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Se la stanno giocando sti animali


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Prova a disinstallare app...la rimetti e vedi...svuota cache alla TV non esiste



Non può essere disinstallata

Ma comunque ogni contenuto di amazon prime mi va, solo Inter Liverpool non va

Non che mi freghi molto delle melme, ma è diventata una questione di principio

Non dormo.se non capisco la causa


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non può essere disinstallata
> 
> Ma comunque ogni contenuto di amazon prime mi va, solo Inter Liverpool non va
> 
> ...


Prova a collegare cavo LAN direttamente alla tv


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non tirano in porta devono arrivarci con il pallone.


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

Se dovessero presentarsi con Ranocchia nel secondo tempo...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Prova a collegare cavo LAN direttamente alla tv



È un casino 

Ma non è quello di sicuro 

Mah


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È un casino
> 
> Ma non è quello di sicuro
> 
> Mah


Prova anche a spegnere e riaccendere il modem.


----------



## GioCampo (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> RAGAZZI PROBLEMONE URGENTE
> 
> Qualunque cosa su prime video mi funziona, tutto tranne Inter Liverpool
> 
> ...


Spegni la TV, stacca proprio la spina dalla presa per una trentina di secondi. Poi ricollega tutto e fai un test.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Gioco dell'Inter = ripartenze. Palla lunga dalla difesa e speriamo in qualcuno


Senza barella perdono tanta qualità e tanto palleggio a metà campo… più di così con in campo vidal (ex giocatore) al suo posto e a dispetto del Liverpool è difficile


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Febbraio 2022)

Rosico a dirlo, ma il turco migliore in campo. Non dell'Inter, ma proprio della partita.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Oggettivamente il Liverpool sta sbagliando tutto, giocando in maniera leziosa a dir poco.
Hanno avuto due-tre ripartenze in cui avrebbero potuto quantomeno tirare e invece nulla... 
Poi Manè sbaglia due gol non difficilissimi, però tutta la partita sembra basata sulla traversa della turca per i telecronisti.
Malissimo il Liverpool, si vede che è superiore ma sta dormendo in piedi.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi aspettavo il risultato fermo ancora sullo 0 - 0


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ottima partita dell'Inter e della turca, bisogna ammetterlo
Approccio completamente differente dal nostro, spero che il prossimo anno con 1 anno di differenza affronteremo le big europee in modo differente 
I paragoni non si fanno ma guardando la nostra partita contro il Liverpool e questa è abissale, l'Inter sembra una spanna sopra di noi


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Rosico a dirlo, ma il turco migliore in campo. Non dell'Inter, ma proprio della partita.


Vero, questo primo tempo ammetto che è stato il migliore, sembra non avere paura.
Non lo avrei mai detto... vediamo la ripresa.. le partite durano 95 minuti.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Macchè, quello è sempre intero figurati. E' De Vrij che ha problemi di vista dopo una botta.


Allora stavolta ho visto male io


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Buona partita dell Inter, ma penso che dal 70 scoppieranno come al solito. Se vogliono avere qualche speranza devono vincere, ad anfield è un bagno di sangue per tutti


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vero, questo primo tempo ammetto che è stato il migliore, sembra non avere paura.
> Non lo avrei mai detto... vediamo la ripresa.. le partite durano 95 minuti.


Ho visto quasi tutte le sue partite all'Inter. Premetto che già le ultime due stagioni da noi le ha fatte bene, però qui all'Inter stento a riconoscerlo, Cioè, lui aveva problemi nello stretto, ma nello stretto adesso non perde più mezza palla, fa sempre la scelta giusta. E' proprio un altro giocatore. E dire che Pioli è uno dei migliori ad upgradare i calciatori, però anche Inzaghi... Rimpianto? Considerata la stagione, ottima finora, che ha fatto all'Inter, e considerato che Diaz sta deludendo, be' un po' sì.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ottima partita dell'Inter e della turca, bisogna ammetterlo
> Approccio completamente differente dal nostro, spero che il prossimo anno con 1 anno di differenza affronteremo le big europee in modo differente
> I paragoni non si fanno ma guardando la nostra partita contro il Liverpool e questa è abissale, l'Inter sembra una spanna sopra di noi


Hanno anche diversi giocatori con esperienza, cosa da non sottovalutare.


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ottima partita dell'Inter e della turca, bisogna ammetterlo
> Approccio completamente differente dal nostro, spero che il prossimo anno con 1 anno di differenza affronteremo le big europee in modo differente
> I paragoni non si fanno ma guardando la nostra partita contro il Liverpool e questa è abissale, l'Inter sembra una spanna sopra di noi



è vero ma c'è da dire che noi a San Siro noi arrivammo senza Calabria, kjaer, leao, rebic e Giroud. sicuramente l'inter ad oggi è superiore a noi e comunque fini 2-1 per loro, vediamo come finisce oggi.

ma non direi che il divario è ampio.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho visto quasi tutte le sue partite all'Inter. Premetto che già le ultime due stagioni da noi le ha fatte bene, però qui all'Inter stento a riconoscerlo, Cioè, lui aveva problemi nello stretto, ma nello stretto adesso non perde più mezza palla, fa sempre la scelta giusta. E' proprio un altro giocatore. E dire che Pioli è uno dei migliori ad upgradare i calciatori, però anche Inzaghi... Rimpianto? Considerata la stagione, ottimna finora, che ha fatto all'Inter, e considerato che Diaz sta deludendo, be' un po' sì.


Io l'ho visto al Milan, e mi è bastato.
Poi certo non doveva essere Diaz a sostituirlo.
L'Inter la vedo poco, ma quando l'ho vista, ad esempio contro di noi e il Napoli, ste gran partite della turca non le ho affatto notate.
Oggi sta facendo bene, ci mancherebbe... ma in generale vedo un gran pompaggio mediatico, alla fine spesso fa passaggi a 30 cm.
Il fenomeno lì, come ben sai, è Brozovic, e l'altro fortissimo è Barella..
Poi ripeto, oggi la turca molto bene.


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Lo chiedo qui perché non so dove altro: qualcuno conosce il difensore centrale del Salisburgo Solet?
@7AlePato7 tu sai dirmi qualcosa?!


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Rosico a dirlo, ma il turco migliore in campo. Non dell'Inter, ma proprio della partita.


Ma se è un fantasma


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Prova anche a spegnere e riaccendere il modem.





GioCampo ha scritto:


> Spegni la TV, stacca proprio la spina dalla presa per una trentina di secondi. Poi ricollega tutto e fai un test.


Già fatto tutto quanto in mia conoscenza 

Mistero


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Inter - Livorno ancora sullo 0-0


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma il Liverpool è rimasto in Inghilterra?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che combina il Liverpool? Comincio a preoccuparmi seriamente.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già fatto tutto quanto in mia conoscenza
> 
> Mistero


Chiama la moglie di Chalanoglu.
Installa antenne.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2022)

Al Liverpool hanno detto che l’intervallo é finito?


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque l'Inter ha rispetto a noi:
+ Fisicità
+ Esperienza
- paura 
Giocatori che non hanno bisogno di andare a 100 all'ora in 10 per nascondere i limiti individuali.
Last not least: attaccanti deambulanti.
Da noi Chalanoglu era uno di quelli che più sopperiva alla non fase difensiva di Ibra.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho visto quasi tutte le sue partite all'Inter. Premetto che già le ultime due stagioni da noi le ha fatte bene, però qui all'Inter stento a riconoscerlo, Cioè, lui aveva problemi nello stretto, ma nello stretto adesso non perde più mezza palla, fa sempre la scelta giusta. E' proprio un altro giocatore. E dire che Pioli è uno dei migliori ad upgradare i calciatori, però anche Inzaghi... Rimpianto? Considerata la stagione, ottima finora, che ha fatto all'Inter, e considerato che Diaz sta deludendo, be' un po' sì.


E un bidone dai, fa la partita della vita poi le altre 1000 un fantasma


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E un bidone dai, fa la partita della vita poi le altre 1000 un fantasma



Occhio ai troll sfinteristi.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

L'Inter rischia di vincerla.


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ho visto quasi tutte le sue partite all'Inter. Premetto che già le ultime due stagioni da noi le ha fatte bene, però qui all'Inter stento a riconoscerlo, Cioè, lui aveva problemi nello stretto, ma nello stretto adesso non perde più mezza palla, fa sempre la scelta giusta. E' proprio un altro giocatore. E dire che Pioli è uno dei migliori ad upgradare i calciatori, però anche Inzaghi... Rimpianto? Considerata la stagione, ottima finora, che ha fatto all'Inter, e considerato che Diaz sta deludendo, be' un po' sì.


Talmente fenomenale che senza la ladrata subita contro lo spezia sarebbero a -4


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Occhio ai troll sfinteristi.


È lo stesso che ci dava sotto la Roma a inizio campionato? Talvolta sono senza parole


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non solo l'Inter sta dimostrando di essere competitiva sul piano della qualità contro nientemeno che il Liverpool (a parte non avere un Salah chiaramente), ma anche che Inzaghi si è messo in tasca Klopp. Lo ha preso e se l'è messo in tasca

Molto male, considerando anche che ci sono anche quei luridi da torino. 
Meno male che c'è il City, con loro mi sento tranquillo che non possano succedere cose brutte


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

Goduriaaaaaaa e andiamooooo


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gooooollll


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2022)

Siiiiii


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Goooooollllllllllll*


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

godoooooo, ancora di più in quanto le melme meritavano il vantaggio


----------



## Simo98 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Immeritato


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dai dai...


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bella girata


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2022)

Immeritato ma chissene


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Firminoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Immeritato



Ancora meglio


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Nessuno qui vuole che vadano avanti in modo che il campionato lo mollino un po'?


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora un gol preso per non aver messo un uomo sul secondo palo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque senza gol in trasferta la champions fa schifo


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Questo gol non ha valenza


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Febbraio 2022)

Forse è anche una questione fisica, penso siano fuori condizione gli inglesi, a noi il Liverpool B ci ha letteralmente piallato… oggi partita sostanzialmente alla pari e all’Inter mancavano barella correa e perché no gosens.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Questo gol non ha valenza


In che senso?


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Comunque senza gol in trasferta la champions fa schifo


Non è neanche giusto però che una squadra esca nonostante pareggia andata e ritorno solo perché segna meno fuoricasa


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Forse è anche una questione fisica, penso siano fuori condizione gli inglesi, a noi il Liverpool B ci ha letteralmente piallato… oggi partita sostanzialmente alla pari e all’Inter mancavano barella correa e perché no gosens.


Secondo me invece è una questione di atteggiamento. A noi ci hanno attaccato senza pietà perché non ci temevano. Stasera invece li vedo più attenti perché sanno che se lasciano spazio a quelli dell'Inter lo prendono.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non è neanche giusto però che una squadra esca nonostante pareggia andata e ritorno solo perché segna meno fuoricasa


Forse potevano escludere il pareggio. Ma se l Inter vince 2-1 a Liverpool dopo aver perso 1-0 in casa merita di passare il turno per esempio


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> In che senso?


Non vale doppio come gli anni scorsi


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

godooooooooooooooo, e daje


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Si godeeeee


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL GOOOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Gooooooooooooollll

Salahdino*


----------



## honua (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Forse potevano escludere il pareggio. Ma se l Inter vince 2-1 a Liverpool dopo aver perso 1-0 in casa merita di passare il turno per esempio



Supplementari e rigori


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Forse è anche una questione fisica, penso siano fuori condizione gli inglesi, a noi il Liverpool B ci ha letteralmente piallato… oggi partita sostanzialmente alla pari e all’Inter mancavano barella correa e perché no gosens.


Correa e gonsens non sono titolari. Non panchinano perisc lautaro o sanchez


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2022)

Anche il secondo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

E sono 2


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2022)

0-2 GOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che stasera finisce pure il campionato però


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Forse potevano escludere il pareggio. Ma se l Inter vince 2-1 a Liverpool dopo aver perso 1-0 in casa merita di passare il turno per esempio


Andrebbe ai supplementari giusto?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ohhhhh, adesso sì che si ragiona.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bene così. Sconfitti dopo una gran partita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Handanovic un palo della luce


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2022)

"Abbiamo dominato 70 minuti, è un peccato"


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Supplementari e rigori


Per me ingiusto. Segna 2 gol ad anfield. Devono avere valenza diversa.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Non vale doppio come gli anni scorsi


Avevo sentito una roba del genere, ma pensavo fosse dalla prossima stagione...


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

quelli che parlano di campionato andato con la loro uscita, ricordatevi del contraccolpo psicologico, non è cosa da poco, soprattutto per la turca che quando inizia ad intristirsi diventa un fantasma.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo dominato 70 minuti, è un peccato"



Liverpool cattivo


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quelli che parlano di campionato andato con la loro uscita, ricordatevi del contraccolpo psicologico, non è cosa da poco, soprattutto per la turca che quando inizia ad intristirsi diventa un fantasma.


Si diceva lo stesso l'anno scorso


----------



## danjr (16 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate, è qui che si gode?


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Il peggior Liverpool che abbia mai visto.
Vittoria immeritatissima... molto meglio così!!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusate, è qui che si gode?



Alla grande


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

attaccano e combattono per poi prenderlo nel sedere 2 volte!! Goduria!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Uhhh n'altra partita che perdono "ingiustamente"


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze per i ragazzi ma il calcio è così


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2022)

L’eliminazione era scontata. Un’altra partita dovranno comunque farla. Vedremo.


----------



## GP7 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma per 70 minuti hanno almeno dominato?
Chiedo eh..


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il peggior Liverpool che abbia mai visto.
> Vittoria immeritatissima... molto meglio così!!


è quello che mi auguravo, bisogna che abbiano ancora un pò di speranza, poi ad anfield voglio la superpiallata


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ma per 70 minuti hanno almeno dominato?
> Chiedo eh..



Dominato no, ma hanno giocato bene.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Mi ricorda il derby sta partita. Adesso SPIAZE dirà che meritavano e che hanno dominato. Preparate i fazzoletti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2022)

E comunque ne hanno vinte una decina di partite nelle quali hanno fatto schifo!


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno corso 2.500 kilometri per questo simpatico risultato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non solo l'Inter sta dimostrando di essere competitiva sul piano della qualità contro nientemeno che il Liverpool (a parte non avere un Salah chiaramente), ma anche che Inzaghi si è messo in tasca Klopp. Lo ha preso e se l'è messo in tasca
> 
> Molto male, considerando anche che ci sono anche quei luridi da torino.
> Meno male che c'è il City, con loro mi sento tranquillo che non possano succedere cose brutte




Chi ha messo in tasca chi?


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Si diceva lo stesso l'anno scorso


Inzaghi non è Conte e non propone lo stesso calcio, loro giocavano chiusi in difesa e lancio lungo, punto. E inoltre la loro eliminazione è accaduta molto più indietro, hanno avuto tutto il tempo di riprendersi giusto il tempo di sorpassarci.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Hanno corso 2.500 kilometri per questo simpatico risultato.



Bene, così gli brucia molto di più.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Hanno corso 2.500 kilometri per questo simpatico risultato.



Magari l'Sassuolo...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2022)

Notare comunque come, nonostante la buona partita dell'Inter, sia stato sempre chiaro che il Liverpool fosse superiore. La sensazione c'è sempre stata.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Vogliamo il terzo


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Febbraio 2022)

è qui godopoli??

spiaze


----------



## Zenos (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## GP7 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dominato no, ma hanno giocato bene.


Allora spiaze per davvero!


----------



## UDG (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Inzaghi non è Conte e non propone lo stesso calcio, loro giocavano chiusi in difesa e lancio lungo, punto. E inoltre la loro eliminazione è accaduta molto più indietro, hanno avuto tutto il tempo di riprendersi giusto il tempo di sorpassarci.


Spero sia come dici tu amico


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bene così. In Europa non devono raccogliere nulla.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dai meglio che escano subito non voglio sorprese, già questi ottavi li hanno comunque in parte "distratti" tra gennaio e febbraio...


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

Perdere queste partite in questo modo fa male, speriamo ne risentano questi pezzi di sterco


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma De Vrij si è fatto male? Perché Inzaghi ha fatto entrare Ranocchia?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Bene dai ora potranno continuare a ricordarci quanto siano stati fantastici, l'importante che le due suppostine siano scivolate ben bene lungo il loro retto


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non solo l'Inter sta dimostrando di essere competitiva sul piano della qualità contro nientemeno che il Liverpool (a parte non avere un Salah chiaramente), ma anche che Inzaghi si è messo in tasca Klopp. Lo ha preso e se l'è messo in tasca
> 
> Molto male, considerando anche che ci sono anche quei luridi da torino.
> Meno male che c'è il City, con loro mi sento tranquillo che non possano succedere cose brutte


Talmente in tasca che torna a casa con una vittoria…va be…


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah sconfitta immeritata, doppia goduria.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Perdere queste partite in questo modo fa male, speriamo ne risentano questi pezzi di sterco



Speriamo ne risentano subito domenica contro il Sassuolo


----------



## sion (16 Febbraio 2022)

Inter ZERO tiri in porta. Fatti, non parole 

Anche noi meritavamo contro L atletico in casa, eppure ci hanno perculato per aver perso con una ladrata, quindi non scassate le palle e GODO


----------



## enigmistic02 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non è importante la meta, ma il viaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ahahahah sconfitta immeritata, doppia goduria.



La sconfitta è sempre meritata se non segni perché non si vince con le occasioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene così. In Europa non devono raccogliere nulla.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2022)

comunque hanno di nuovo dominato senza fare un tiro in porta come nel secondo tempo contro di noi 

ripeto alla fine noi abbiamo ottenuto risultati migliori e con tante assenze.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Anche la moglie del turco stasera s'è presa due bombe. E sembra che abbia pure esultato.


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Magari l'Sassuolo...


Col Sassuolo si tufferanno in ogni parte del campo urlando e assediando la giacchetta gialla. La vinceranno così, di cartellini e di palle ferme. Non c'è da sperarci.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi ha messo in tasca chi?


Metodo sontuoso senza volerlo  
Martedì prossimo serve il bis XD

Comunque ad essere onesti i due gol non cambiano quello che si è visto in campo, considerando poi come sono arrivati i gol. Secondo me Inzaghi l'ha preparata a mestiere


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiazzeeee... Liverpool in ciabatte proprio..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo



E vorrei vedere il contrario.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque con un altro attaccante al posto di Dzeko,oggi sarebbero passati in vantaggio minimo 2-3 volte  
Buono solo per giocare nel mediocre campionato italiano


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Febbraio 2022)

E' andata come nel ritorno con noi nel girone. Anzi, noi avevamo segnato. Questi del Liverpool hanno la calma dei forti: appena abbassi la guardia ti inchiappettano.


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dominano le gare 70 minuti, ma poi prendono 2 pere.
Bravi, ma pagano i nostri stessi difetti.
Le occasioni le devi concretizzare.
Perché poi episodi contro li paghi.
Afflosciati sul finale come previsto da alcuni.


----------



## kipstar (16 Febbraio 2022)

Nessun dubbio ancora prima dell'inizio della partita....


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Col Sassuolo si tufferanno in ogni parte del campo urlando e assediando la giacchetta gialla. La vinceranno così, di cartellini e di palle ferme. Non c'è da sperarci.


Credo anche io.... saranno senza Brozovic ma ci sarà supersbarella che farà vedere i sorci verdi al sassuolo... chissà Scamacca se li vuole stuprare, come ha fatto con noi autoincensandosi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Febbraio 2022)

Completiamo in bellezza la giornata.
È andata veramente bene perché l'umiliazione 5-0 era inutile, invece si sono stancati a morte, illusi e poi botta e risultato netto 2-0


----------



## Wetter (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Dominano le gare 70 minuti, ma poi prendono 2 pere.
> Bravi, ma pagano i nostri stessi difetti.
> Le occasioni le devi concretizzare.
> Perché poi episodi contro li paghi.
> Afflosciati sul finale come previsto da alcuni.



Mah io tutto sto dominio dell' Inter sinceramente non l'ho visto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Credo anche io.... saranno senza Brozovic ma ci sarà supersbarella che farà vedere i sorci verdi al sassuolo... *chissà Scamacca se li vuole stuprare, come ha fatto con noi autoincensandosi.*



Più probabile che indossi un tanga e sculetti davanti a skriniar


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ma De Vrij si è fatto male? Perché Inzaghi ha fatto entrare Ranocchia?


qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Mah io tutto sto dominio dell' Inter sinceramente non l'ho visto.



Infatti, hanno giocato bene, ma non si può parlare di dominio se non fai nemmeno un gol.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Godo male


----------



## numero 3 (16 Febbraio 2022)

E quindi adesso? Per passare l'inter deve vincere 
con qualsiasi risultato poi supplementari?
Io non ho ancora capito questa nuova regola.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze


----------



## JoKeR (16 Febbraio 2022)

Semplicissimo:
se vince 0-2 o 1-3 o 2-4 o 3-5 etc si va ai supplementari... basta che vinca con 2 gol di scarto per il supplementare..
fino all'anno scorso vincendo 1-3 ad Anfield sarebbe passata, ora no..


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> E quindi adesso? Per passare l'inter deve vincere
> con qualsiasi risultato poi supplementari?
> Io non ho ancora capito questa nuova regola.



Il gol in trasferta vale quanto quello in casa, sostanzialmente si guarda solo alla differenza reti e non ai numeri in sé.
Se l'Inter dovesse vincere con 2 gol di scarto si andrebbe ai supplementari, a prescindere dal fatto che si tratti di un 0-2, 2-4, 1-3, ecc.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Inzaghi quando parla?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Febbraio 2022)

Inter-Liverpool : partita dominata fino al 70'-2

Spiaze


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Vidal già docciato, uscito dallo stadio e in procinto di ammazzarsi in qualche feccia di locale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?



Era dal primo tempo che dopo uno scontro di gioco aveva degli sbandamenti e non vedeva bene (a detta del duo Piccinini/Ambrosini).
Fortuna ha voluto che ormai mancava qualche minuto alla fine del 1° tempo e alla fine non è stato sostituito.

Poi è rientrato in campo nel 2° tempo,quindi nulla di grave.
Ranocchia sarà stato buttato dentro per concedergli giusto qualche minuto di gioco,come fatto con Darmian e Gagliardini.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Rabbrividisco nel sentire parlare Ambrosini. Mi chiedo come un milanista vero possa andare a fare la telecronaca dell Inter in modo così distaccato. Ci fossero sotto miliardi capisco ma a fare il commentatore tecnico guadagnerà qualche migliaio di euro al mese. Mi viene il dubbio che sia mai stato milanista davvero. Io lo credevo…


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi quando parla?



Spiaze. Spiaze per i ragassi.
Shiamo molto amareggiati, meritavamo di vincere. Il Liverpool ha una rosha molto forte, può fare rotassioni importanti... poi De Vrij non ci vedeva bene, Bashtoni non era al top, Lautaro aveva la tosshe, Dzeko shi è alzato con il piede sbagliato ehhh... dispiaze


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?


de vrij ha preso una botta in faccia e ci vedeva male.. già dalla fine del primo tempo. INnaghi l'ha spremuto come un limone anche se voleva uscire.


----------



## Walker (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta è sempre meritata se non segni perché non si vince con le occasioni.


Ma certo, specie nel caso degli indaisti...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi quando parla?



ma tanto si sa già cosa dice . Grande partita dei ragassi, abbiamo dominato fino al 70, spiaze


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco nel sentire parlare Ambrosini. Mi chiedo come un milanista vero possa andare a fare la telecronaca dell Inter in modo così distaccato. Ci fossero sotto miliardi capisco ma a fare il commentatore tecnico guadagnerà qualche migliaio di euro al mese. Mi viene il dubbio che sia mai stato milanista davvero. Io lo credevo…



A sentirlo parlare e disperarsi per l'inda è più interista di J.Cesar e Milito.


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

Marotta chiederà una riduzione del tempo di gioco, da 90 a 70 minuti. Nel caso rifiutino è già pronto il ricorso.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque su entrambi i gol del Liverpool c'era fallo di Giroud su Sanchez.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Febbraio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> comunque hanno di nuovo dominato senza fare un tiro in porta come nel secondo tempo contro di noi
> 
> ripeto alla fine noi abbiamo ottenuto risultati migliori e con tante assenze.


Ma non è dominare così dai


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Spiaze. Spiaze per i ragassi.
> Shiamo molto amareggiati, meritavamo di vincere. Il Liverpool ha una rosha molto forte, può fare rotassioni importanti... poi De Vrij non ci vedeva bene, Bashtoni non era al top, Lautaro aveva la tosshe, Dzeko shi è alzato con il piede sbagliato ehhh... dispiaze



Eccolo


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma tanto si sa già cosa dice . Grande partita dei ragassi, abbiamo dominato fino al 70, spiaze


Come ho già scritto: "...e su entrambi i gol era fallo di Giroud su Sanchez". Ormai gli è entrato in modalità mantra.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora a parlare del derby


----------



## sampapot (16 Febbraio 2022)

solo 2 gol subiti...poteva andare meglio...spero in un bel contraccolpo psicologico già a partire dalla partita con il sassuolo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gli interisti stanno impazzendo di nuovo


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque la serie A ormai è diventata questa. Massimo gli ottavi, se ti va di fortuna il sorteggio ottavi ti fermi ai quarti. Prima di vedere un italiana in finale passeranno altri 10 anni se non si sveglia la lega serie A. Siamo la provincia del grande calcio, ormai…


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A sentirlo parlare e disperarsi per l'inda è più interista di J.Cesar e Milito.


Ma infatti io non capisco. Ormai è sotto contratto e deve fare così per forza. Quello che mi chiedo è come possa un miliardario accettare di andare in tv e parlare bene dell Inter per poche migliaia di euro al mese. Qui si parla di uno che è a posto per tutta la vita non di me che per qualche migliaio di euro al mese andrei a juve channel


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli interisti stanno impazzendo di nuovo


Che succede ?
Racconta racconta


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque sul primo gol Handanovic è stato raccapricciante 
Parlando seriamente : primo tempo equilibrato, primi trenta minuti della ripresa molto buoni dell'Inter (ma zero parate di Alisson) anche se ho sempre avuto la sensazione che il Liverpool l'avrebbe sbloccata appena avesse voluto farlo, senza nemmeno faticare più di tanto. Appena sono entrati in campo Firmino, Henderson e Diaz i reds hanno ammazzato il match.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco nel sentire parlare Ambrosini. Mi chiedo come un milanista vero possa andare a fare la telecronaca dell Inter in modo così distaccato. Ci fossero sotto miliardi capisco ma a fare il commentatore tecnico guadagnerà qualche migliaio di euro al mese. Mi viene il dubbio che sia mai stato milanista davvero. Io lo credevo…


Per me gufava alla grande


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che succede ?
> Racconta racconta



Guarda i commenti degli interisti su YouTube


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

È qui che ci si dispiaze?
Alla fine l'ho vista in pizzeria con un amico, vecchia maniera. 
Tra birra, caffè, ammazza caffè, ammazza ammazza caffè ....

E niente, si gode.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

Interisti in coro : l'abbiamo persa come il derbiihhhh !!!!
Noi giochiamo 70' e gli altri segnanohhhh!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Interisti in coro : l'abbiamo persa come il derbiihhhh !!!!
> Noi giochiamo 70' e gli altri segnanohhhh!!!!



Cattivoni gli altri che non si arrendono prima.


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Interisti in coro : l'abbiamo persa come il derbiihhhh !!!!
> Noi giochiamo 70' e gli altri segnanohhhh!!!!



Poi da che pulpito, una partita su due la vincono al 95' in qualche strano modo...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Poi da che pulpito, una partita su due la vincono al 95' in qualche strano modo...


Gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

You ‘ll never Spiaze Alone


----------



## Baba (16 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi: “penso sia mancato il premio del gol” LOL


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque io ho visto una bella Inter, ha effettivamente messo in difficoltà il Liverpool. Gli episodi loro se li sono presi, l'Inter no. Comunque all'Inter secondo me mancano proprio calciatori in grado di entrare e cambiare una partita, parlo proprio di caratteristiche. Forse l'unico che avevano era Correa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho visto una bella Inter, ha effettivamente messo in difficoltà il Liverpool. Gli episodi loro se li sono presi, l'Inter no. Comunque all'Inter secondo me mancano proprio calciatori in grado di entrare e cambiare una partita, parlo proprio di caratteristiche. Forse l'unico che avevano era Correa.


Il Liverpool in area nerazzurra ci è arrivato molto di più ..


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque io ho visto una bella Inter, ha effettivamente messo in difficoltà il Liverpool. Gli episodi loro se li sono presi, l'Inter no. Comunque all'Inter secondo me mancano proprio calciatori in grado di entrare e cambiare una partita, parlo proprio di caratteristiche. Forse l'unico che avevano era Correa.




Giochiamo praticamente senza attacco...la squadra sta facendo dei miracoli


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool in area nerazzurra ci è arrivato molto di più ..



Assolutamente si. Ma l'Inter mi ha stupito per esser stata in grado di giocare atleticamente alla pari, e di mandare a vuoto quasi sempre il loro pressing offensivo.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma l'Inter mi ha stupito per esser stata in grado di giocare atleticamente alla pari, e di mandare a vuoto quasi sempre il loro pressing offensivo.




Ma abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo con un buonissimo tasso tecnico ihmo...quello più in difficoltà quando si alzano i ritmi mi pare Brozovic (7 milioni sai in quale posto glie li darei), Chalanoglu uno di quelli che mi ha impressionato di più.
L'attacco è veramente da mani nei capelli...un attacco che ti tiene impegnate le difese ti svolta la squadra (vedi gobbi con Vlahovic)


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2022)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo con un buonissimo tasso tecnico ihmo...quello più in difficoltà quando si alzano i ritmi mi pare Brozovic (7 milioni sai in quale posto glie li darei), Chalanoglu uno di quelli che mi ha impressionato di più.
> L'attacco è veramente da mani nei capelli...un attacco che ti tiene impegnate le difese ti svolta la squadra (vedi gobbi con Vlahovic)



Comunque stasera a livello offensivo l'Inter si è mossa bene, ma hanno sempre sbagliato la scelta dell'ultimo passaggio, perchè 3-4 buone opportunità ci sono state.


----------



## Roger84 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Una delle migliori "inde" della stagione esce con 2 pere e a casa! Fantastico! È ora che abbassano la cresta! Ci vorrebbe che col Sassuolo perdessero qlc altra certezza ma ci credo poco. Anche oggi i cambi hanno fatto la differenza e l'attacco è stato sterile. Molto bene così!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2022)

+ 1 rispetto a noi


----------



## Miracle1980 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Complimenti all'Inter sinceramente. Se paragoniamo la loro partita con quella che abbiamo fatto noi a San Siro contro il Liverpool...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Metodo sontuoso senza volerlo
> Martedì prossimo serve il bis XD
> 
> Comunque ad essere onesti i due gol non cambiano quello che si è visto in campo, considerando poi come sono arrivati i gol. Secondo me Inzaghi l'ha preparata a mestiere



Puo' essere, non ho visto la partita delle melme, però sto godendo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Febbraio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Complimenti all'Inter sinceramente. Se paragoniamo la loro partita con quella che abbiamo fatto noi a San Siro contro il Liverpool...


Beh insomma, noi all'andata due gol li abbiam fatti ed abbiamo anche rischiato di vincerla...
Hanno fatto una buona partita ma Alisson non ha fatto una parata che sia una.
Zero tiri in porta, zero.


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Febbraio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Complimenti all'Inter sinceramente. Se paragoniamo la loro partita con quella che abbiamo fatto noi a San Siro contro il Liverpool...


Senza Leao…senza Rebic diciamolo però


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Febbraio 2022)

C'è chi ha Ze Maria 
C'è chi ha Ze Roberto 
C'è chi ha ZE RAMMARICO


----------



## Walker (17 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guarda i commenti degli interisti su YouTube


Gli indaisti sono tutti quantomeno borderline.
Basta poco per scivolare nella patologia conclamata.
O schizofrenia, o paranoia.
Da lì non si scappa, e voglio vedere dopo Anfield al ritorno...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Si parla tanto di dominio Inter ma leggendo le statistiche della partita c’è uno ZERO sui tiri in porta degli ingiocabili.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Gli indaisti sono tutti quantomeno borderline.
> Basta poco per scivolare nella patologia conclamata.
> O schizofrenia, o paranoia.
> Da lì non si scappa, e voglio vedere dopo Anfield al ritorno...



Diranno comunque che hanno dominato per 70 minuti all’andata


----------



## Antokkmilan (17 Febbraio 2022)

E niente praticamente è solo culo( secondo i fenomeni) dovevano vincere loro perché hanno dominato( ma per il tifosotto interista non è grave ma è grave la stampa e i giornali che vanno dietro a queste scemenze) . Mi ricordo una partita simile che fece il Milan nel 2008 contro l’Arsenal…bene nessuno disse nulla anzi…ci presero in giro dicendo che avevamo gente vecchia che certe partite non potevano più giocarle.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> solo 2 gol subiti...poteva andare meglio...spero in un bel contraccolpo psicologico già a partire dalla partita con il sassuolo


a quello ci credo poco. 

già dopo il derby hanno spazzato via la roma in coppa italia passeggiando. 

cmq godo per stasera, vediamo al ritorno come se la giocano, non hanno nulla da perdere. 
poi francamente hanno scassato la min....a con sta storia che loro dominano in lungo e in largo per 70 minuti, contano i gol, punto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Febbraio 2022)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma abbiamo una difesa e un centrocampo con un buonissimo tasso tecnico ihmo...quello più in difficoltà quando si alzano i ritmi mi pare Brozovic (7 milioni sai in quale posto glie li darei), Chalanoglu uno di quelli che mi ha impressionato di più.
> L'attacco è veramente da mani nei capelli...un attacco che ti tiene impegnate le difese ti svolta la squadra (vedi gobbi con Vlahovic)


Dai su, Brozovic sarà la prima partita stagionale che sbaglia. Se quando lo pressano alto va in difficoltà è proprio perchè non è aiutato dalle due mezzali in fase di copertura.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Febbraio 2022)

MDopo aver dominato Milan,Napoli e Liverpoll ora andranno a dominare pure il Sassuolo ......


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giochiamo praticamente senza attacco...la squadra sta facendo dei miracoli


Con metà dei nostri infortuni eri a giocarti il quarto posto coi gobbi


----------



## Route66 (17 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Con metà dei nostri infortuni eri a giocarti il quarto posto coi gobbi


Ed avrebbero giocato stasera in EL, forse.....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

Ma gli ingiocabili che dicono?
Marotta pare abbia proposto il triplice fischio al 70' .
La partita di ieri e il derby vanno ripetute.

Ovviamente la data la stabilisce sempre lui , dopo mille ricorsi.
Bologna-Inter pare si giocherà a ferragosto, di ritorno dal mare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2022)

forse se andavano avanti per noi era meglio, ma col liverpool le speranze erano quasi zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

Vedere vidal in campo fa quasi tenerezza, sanchez invece fa scappare la lacrimuccia.
E vidal ha giocato affatto male, pensate un pò voi.

Ma quando la si finirà di fare da discarica delle big dei campionati che contano davvero?

L'inter sta dimostrando che quando c'è da attingere extra da quei 13 buoni che ha è un dramma.
Bontà loro 'stanno tutti bene' e stanno bene da due anni.

Ma tutti gli scienziati che parlano di calcio, ma sarebbe il caso di dire che ci provano, perchè non dicono che il vero miracolo sportivo in questi due anni lo ha fatto il milan che ha giocato sempre con 3-4-5-6 titolari fuori?
Gli abbiamo vinto il derby con kalulu e romagnoli centrali , ma di che parliamo???


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedere vidal in campo fa quasi tenerezza, sanchez invece fa scappare la lacrimuccia.
> E vidal ha giocato affatto male, pensate un pò voi.
> 
> Ma quando la si finirà di fare da discarica delle big dei campionati che contano davvero?
> ...



Beh, il loro miglior acquisto (fatto parecchi anni fa) è stato Culinho. Una stagione e mezza con il numero di infortunati che hanno avuto loro con i ritmi del calcio attuali è qualcosa che ha dell'incredibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, il loro miglior acquisto (fatto parecchi anni fa) è stato Culinho. Una stagione e mezza con il numero di infortunati che hanno avuto loro con i ritmi del calcio attuali è qualcosa che ha dell'incredibile.


Hanno vinto pure il covid.


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto pure il covid.



Vittoria un pò sospetta aggiungerei


----------



## Route66 (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedere vidal in campo fa quasi tenerezza, sanchez invece fa scappare la lacrimuccia.
> E vidal ha giocato affatto male, pensate un pò voi.
> 
> Ma quando la si finirà di fare da discarica delle big dei campionati che contano davvero?
> ...


Ieri sera mi son voluto godere i commenti dei gionalisti indaisti su una nota tv lombarda ed il riassunto della serata(a parte l'aver dominato per i fatidici 70 minuti...) è stato che non hanno bravi attaccanti e soprattutto che gli mancava Correa che rientra solo fra 15gg...


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Comunque senza gol in trasferta la champions fa schifo


Verissimo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno fatto una buona figura e dovranno giocare il ritorno per tentare il miracolo o quantomeno non fare figuracce. Ergo, avranno un'altra partita impegnativa.


----------



## bmb (17 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che la Rosah dell'Inda è veramente lunga.

Sono entrati Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian e Gagliardini. Il blocco italiano del mundialito più il pallone d'oro mancato Alexis.

Di là sono entrati Naby, Henderson, Luis Diaz, Milner e Firmino


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Febbraio 2022)

L'inter ha tenuto il campo meglio di noi, poi un uno due l'hanno stesa. 1- 0 sarebbe stato più giusto.

Migliori Inter: Skriniar e Perisic peggiore Lautaro, un ectoplasma.

Migliori Liv: Arnold e secondo tempo Handersoon che gli ha svoltato centrocampo e partita.


Sembra che predichi nel deserto per la copertura del secondo palo, noi ci abbiamo perso una finale di Champions con il Marsiglia, ma sembra che nessuno se ne accorga.

A questi allenatori in primis a Pioli chiederei perché non si fa, quali sono gli svantaggi? Qualcuno nel forum può rispondere?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera mi son voluto godere i commenti dei gionalisti indaisti su una nota tv lombarda ed il riassunto della serata(a parte l'aver dominato per i fatidici 70 minuti...) è stato che non hanno bravi attaccanti e soprattutto che gli mancava Correa che rientra solo fra 15gg...


Marotta chiederò la ripetizione della gara.


----------



## sunburn (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedere vidal in campo fa quasi tenerezza, sanchez invece fa scappare la lacrimuccia.
> E vidal ha giocato affatto male, pensate un pò voi.
> 
> Ma quando la si finirà di fare da discarica delle big dei campionati che contano davvero?
> ...


Io e altri lo abbiamo scritto diverse volte, ma al primo pareggio veniamo fatti oggetto di sfottò… 
Comunque la partita di ieri dell’Inter mi fa venire ancora più rabbia per come abbiamo affrontato l’ultima in casa contro il Liverpool. Con l’atteggiamento giusto l’avremmo vinta al 100%. Invece siamo scesi in campo come se il nostro Fato fosse già segnato. Su questo dobbiamo migliorare ancora tanto.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io e altri lo abbiamo scritto diverse volte, ma al primo pareggio veniamo fatti oggetto di sfottò…
> Comunque la partita di ieri dell’Inter mi fa venire ancora più rabbia per come abbiamo affrontato l’ultima in casa contro il Liverpool. Con l’atteggiamento giusto l’avremmo vinta al 100%. Invece siamo scesi in campo come se il nostro Fato fosse già segnato. Su questo dobbiamo migliorare ancora tanto.


Liverpool - milan è stata una partita diversa sotto tanti punti di vista.

Comunque ogni tipo di confronto tra inter e milan è poco costruttivo, mio modesto parere, perchè laddove i nerazzurri rappresentano la maturità/senilità noi siamo la giovinezza.
Troppi tra i nostri sono ragazzi che devono farsi.


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2022)

Sono squadra fisica contiana, tutto lì, hanno segnato tantissimi gol su calcio d'angolo perché giocano con 3 stangoni dietro, in mezzo al campo hanno un regista ruvido come il croato attorniato da giocatori fisici come Barella e Vidal, sugli esterni hanno esplosività con Perisic e Dumfries (entrambi bravi a correre ma poco precisi sotto porta o nell'ultimo passaggio, Perisic è un animale da cross ma l'olandese a parte correre come un cavallo non fa, non ha la precisione di Hakimi nell'ultimo passaggio, questo a meno che non riesca a piazzarsi molto molto profondo).
Davanti hanno un giocatore come Lautaro che è anche lui un giocatore fisico ma con pochi cm che in Europa paga a caro prezzo, al contrario della Serie A, così come Dzeko che ha addosso anni di Roma e di mediocrità.
Se la squadra riesce a segnare facilmente allora possono giocare con la loro fisicità e col fuoco, se sono poco precisi alla lunga pagano il fatto di non avere altro tipo di gioco, infatti nel secondo tempo mollano sempre perché non hanno la qualità da inserire a partita in corso per fare la differenza in una squadra costruita per correre e per fare la lotta che i giocatori come Sensi li ha vomitati quasi subito.
Il turco in questa squadra si trova bene e in teoria dovrebbe dare un po' più di qualità, certo, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederli giocare per mesi con assenze fisse, o con Ranocchia stabile al centro, ma vedo che fisicamente stanno pagando i primi mesi giocati a tutta, di puro fisico, con giocatori fisici, ma di sola fisicità non si vince, io preferisco mille volte la qualità in mezzo al campo perché poi quando vengono a mancare le gambe è dura inventarsi i gol che magari non arrivano più così facilmente su calcio da fermo.
Possono ancora vincere lo scudo perché noi non abbiamo fatto mercato e a novembre-dicembre abbiamo fatto malissimo, potevamo pure essere sopra di qualche punto ora che ce ne hanno fatte di cotte e di crude, ci tengono in gioco gli scontri diretti che sono importantissimi e forse il fatto che in questi mesi andremo a tutta mentre loro dovranno ritrovare le energie psicofisiche per battagliare fino alla fine.
Spero che Paolo capisca una cosa, in Champions ci vai con giocatori di qualità e con un sistema di gioco diverso dal classico calcio contiano così efficace qui da noi, quello può portare alla seconda stella ma poi è tutto da rifare, la Serie A non può essere un banco di prova così provante ed allenante, tocca capire il calcio moderno, il tipo di gioco, cosa si è sbagliato in quelle partite del girone che erano comunque abbordabilissime, ma ma ma chissà, si poteva anche passare il turno ma lo avremmo pagato ora, perché non pronti proprio come l'Inter che in teoria sulla carta dovrebbe avere molte chances in più, invece gli scontri diretti dicono tutt'altro, ha pagato un sistema di gioco diverso, meno fisico, tra i due, al loro meglio, chi ha un gioco basato sulla qualità e sulla precisione ha sempre la meglio, allora puntiamo su quello perché la Champions non è così lontana, sono 6 partite tra cui 3 da giocare all'inferno, avendo una Serie A poco allenante sarà giusto non mancare mai la Champions, per capire il nostro livello e quello che dovremo fare per raggiungere le altre.
Detto questo, servono vittorie, finali, anche di coppetta Italia, così si crea la mentalità vincente, poi c'è chi regge meglio l'inferno europeo e chi invece si brucia il culo sistematicamente, ma noi siamo il diavolo e lì non c'erano dubbi.
Se Paolo il prossimo mercato si presenta con altri Pellegri, Florenzi, Billy Ballo allora è un problema grosso, già quest'anno con una punta in più o un Adli avremmo avuto molte più possibilità, invece andiamo avanti lenti, lentissimi, con un obbiettivo che non è irraggiungibile nemmeno ora, ma per fare il saltello servirà essere convinti di potercela fare e se fai solo dei prestiti mentre torni in Champions allora sei sempre punto e a capo, questa rosa, così impostata e senza AD seria non è credibile per l'Europa, va aggiustata e rinforzata, con qualità ed evitando i Zakaria come la peste.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

La creatura Marotta/Moratto è scandalosa, ma dove vogliono andare con Brozonoglu.

Hanno dominato, ma con zero tiri in porta.

E vabbè, dopo le criptovalute abbiamo anche i criptogoals.


----------



## Goro (17 Febbraio 2022)

Ciò che mi diverte è l'esaltazione di Chalanoglu, come se con le sue giocate non decisive abbia portato risultato qualche volta


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Febbraio 2022)

Credetemi che al di là della delusione per il punteggio e per la ormai sicura eliminazione, non mi è dispiaciuta la prestazione dell'Inter. ero molto curioso di vedere la mia squadra contro un colosso mondiale e per 75 minuti abbiamo giocato alla pari. purtroppo sono nettamente più forti, ed è successo quello che succede a noi quando giochiamo col venezia. dopo 70 minuti i cambi fanno la differenza e tra noi e loro c'è un abissale divario come riserve. Purtroppo avere uno come dzeko ti limita se vuoi fare un certo tipo di partita a certi livelli. e Lautaro è un buon giocatore ma non sarà mai un campione. E' bravo a pressare, a difendere, ma c'è un dettaglio: è una punta. E una punta che non segna da mesi non va bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque le fortune dell'inter si basano su 3 giocatori (erano 5 ma due sono andati via)
Skriniar
Brozovic 
Barella

Se perdono uno di questi 3 sono nettamente ridimensionati, se ne perdono 2 rischiano di implodere.
E occhio perchè se c'è da fare cassa, oltre all'ormai ovvia cessione di Lautaro (che se gli adnno 40 milioni è grassa), l'indiziato principale è tra questi (e Brozovic ancora deve rinnovare...)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Febbraio 2022)

Bella prova delle melme, devo dire che me l'aspettavo, così come mi aspettavo che non l'avrebbero comunque portata a casa. Per fortuna sono senza portiere, spuntati e con una panchina ridicola, altrimenti sarebbero cavoli amari, perché il nucleo della squadra è forte e ieri erano pure senza Barella.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine, se si escludono la traversa di caganoglu, e un paio di potenziali occasioni in cui però non sono arrivati alla conclusione, non hanno praticamente tirato in porta.
A livello atletico, e in difesa, anche grazie all'esperienza di alcuni interpreti hanno tenuto bene il Liverpool per 70 min, ma gli inglesi hanno sempre dato l'impressione di giocare in ciabatte. Al 70° però, la benzina è finita, il 2-0 è arrivato con una facilità disarmante, quasi a dire ok vi siete divertiti, ma ora prendetevi ste due pappine e ci rivediamo al ritorno. Sarebbe stato eccessivo, decisamente immeritato, ma non mi sarei affatto sorpreso se gli avessero fatto anche il 3°.


----------



## koti (17 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque le fortune dell'inter si basano su 3 giocatori (erano 5 ma due sono andati via)
> Skriniar
> Brozovic
> Barella
> ...


L'assenza di Barella non mi pare che si sia sentita ieri.

Per me i più forti sono Brozovic e Perisic, entrambi in scadenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Febbraio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Alla fine, se si escludono la traversa di caganoglu, e un paio di potenziali occasioni in cui però non sono arrivati alla conclusione, non hanno praticamente tirato in porta.
> A livello atletico, e in difesa, anche grazie all'esperienza di alcuni interpreti hanno tenuto bene il Liverpool per 70 min, ma gli inglesi hanno sempre dato l'impressione di giocare in ciabatte. Al 70° però, la benzina è finita, il 2-0 è arrivato con una facilità disarmante, quasi a dire ok vi siete divertiti, ma ora prendetevi ste due pappine e ci rivediamo al ritorno. Sarebbe stato eccessivo, decisamente immeritato, ma non mi sarei affatto sorpreso se gli avessero fatto anche il 3°.


Il tifoso interista è assai bizzarro : vincono loro nel recupero da 0-2 a 3-2 contro la samp e fanno addirittura il cd da vendere in allegato alla gazzetta, perdono loro allo scadere e sono stati derubati.

Puoi parlare di calcio con gente cosi?
No che non puoi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tifoso interista è assai bizzarro : vincono loro nel recupero da 0-2 a 3-2 contro la samp e fanno addirittura il cd da vendere in allegato alla gazzetta, perdono loro allo scadere e sono stati derubati.
> 
> Puoi parlare di calcio con gente cosi?
> No che non puoi.


stai parlando di gente che per un non fallo parla di "torto macroscopico" e evoca complotti a suo danno


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> stai parlando di gente che per un non fallo parla di "torto macroscopico" e evoca complotti a suo danno



In effetti ho visto interisti comparare il non fallo di Giroud al gol annullato da Serra.

Comunque ieri hanno fatto un ottima partita forse anche il Liverpool un po' scarico (Salah e Mane erano entrambi visibilmente sottotono), contro il Sassuolo potrebbero pagarla a livello fisico.

Inoltre se vinciamo potrebbero sentirsi un po' di pressione che non aiuta se non sei fisicamente all 100%.


----------



## King of the North (18 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco nel sentire parlare Ambrosini. Mi chiedo come un milanista vero possa andare a fare la telecronaca dell Inter in modo così distaccato. Ci fossero sotto miliardi capisco ma a fare il commentatore tecnico guadagnerà qualche migliaio di euro al mese. Mi viene il dubbio che sia mai stato milanista davvero. Io lo credevo…


Qualche migliaio?
Guarda che i contratti dei commentatori ex calciatori sono molto profumati.
E comunque è lavoro ed è giusto lo faccia nel modo giusto. Detto questo Ambro ha sempre dimostrato di essere un cuore rossonero, io non dimentico così facilmente.
P.s Vialli percepiva da Sky 1.5mln l’anno, Massimo Mauro 600k.


----------



## Walker (18 Febbraio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Alla fine, se si escludono la traversa di caganoglu, e un paiog di potenziali occasioni in cui però non sono arrivati alla conclusione, non hanno praticamente tirato in porta.
> A livello atletico, e in difesa, anche grazie all'esperienza di alcuni interpreti hanno tenuto bene il Liverpool per 70 min, ma gli inglesi hanno sempre dato l'impressione di giocare in ciabatte. Al 70° però, la benzina è finita, il 2-0 è arrivato con una facilità disarmante, quasi a dire ok vi siete divertiti, ma ora prendetevi ste due pappine e ci rivediamo al ritorno. Sarebbe stato eccessivo, decisamente immeritato, ma non mi sarei affatto sorpreso se gli avessero fatto anche il 3°.


Glielo faranno ad Anfield, sicuramente.
Deve essere un massacro, non mi attendo altro.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (18 Febbraio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Qualche migliaio?
> Guarda che i contratti dei commentatori ex calciatori sono molto profumati.
> E comunque è lavoro ed è giusto lo faccia nel modo giusto. Detto questo Ambro ha sempre dimostrato di essere un cuore rossonero, io non dimentico così facilmente.
> P.s Vialli percepiva da Sky 1.5mln l’anno, Massimo Mauro 600k.


Mah. Non credo lui si avvicini a quelle cifre. Ormai ha firmato e quindi è giusto che faccia il professionista però non capisco come faccia a non mordersi la lingua


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Credetemi che al di là della delusione per il punteggio e per la ormai sicura eliminazione, non mi è dispiaciuta la prestazione dell'Inter. ero molto curioso di vedere la mia squadra contro un colosso mondiale e per 75 minuti abbiamo giocato alla pari. purtroppo sono nettamente più forti, ed è successo quello che succede a noi quando giochiamo col venezia. dopo 70 minuti i cambi fanno la differenza e tra noi e loro c'è un abissale divario come riserve. Purtroppo avere uno come dzeko ti limita se vuoi fare un certo tipo di partita a certi livelli. e Lautaro è un buon giocatore ma non sarà mai un campione. E' bravo a pressare, a difendere, ma c'è un dettaglio: è una punta. E una punta che non segna da mesi non va bene


l'inter ha cercato di fare la partita della vita giustamente il liverpool (per meriti vostri sicuramente) ha espresso il 30-40% del suo potenziale. Vediamo ad Anfield davanti ai loro tifosi che tipo di prestazione offriranno anche al netto del vantaggio parziale. Poi magari mi sbaglio io ma gli schemi che propone Inzaghi non mi pare portino ad avere il pallino del gioco. Il 70% del gioco dell'Inter si basa sull'uscita dal pressing con scarico laterale, ritorno palla al regista che cerca di lanciare in profondità l'attaccante. Per carità è piu piacevole del gioco di Conte dove lo schema era Palla a Lukaku e sponda sul primo che si inserisce ma io questo gioco dominante non riesco a vederlo.


----------

